# Front Brake calipers rebuild kits?



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

After perusing the internet after ECS sold me the wrong parts, I found two different part numbers for the front caliper rebuild/seal kits.
Is their any way to tell what fits what? Any suppliers here have the kits? The local dealer wants something like $36 a kit and am thinking about it since I hate returning wrong parts... My calipers are painted and are waiting for seals to be assembled... (MK1 TT 2wd)
http://frugalmechanic.com/auto...r-kit
http://frugalmechanic.com/auto...r-kit


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Front Brake calipers rebuild kits? (Sc0)*

Just go with the dealer...for all four corners worth of dust boots+seals that's not a bad price.


----------



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Front Brake calipers rebuild kits? (Murderface)*

Actually it's $36 per caliper... $72 for the front's only... 4 pieces of rubber..


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Front Brake calipers rebuild kits? (Sc0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sc0* »_Actually it's $36 per caliper... $72 for the front's only... 4 pieces of rubber..






















knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

Same calipers as the VW 288mm GTI/20th/GLI?
Audi used the same front caliper across the entire line of the TT MK1 180hp 2wd correct?


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: (Sc0)*

I powdercoated a set of calipers from my own car (FWD TT) and a GLI and they appeared identical to me.
Mine:
























GLI:


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (Murderface)*

The calipers from the 96 Mk3 VR6 all the way up to the TT are the exact same calipers, only difference is the carrier. I have Mk3 VR6 calipers with TT carriers/rotors on my Corrado VR








Red caliper/carrier is from the Mk3, gray caliper/carrier is from the TT
















I have these chillin in a box some where at home











_Modified by markcorrado1 at 3:32 PM 9-26-2008_


----------



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

An update for historical/archive reasons:
"A" Caliper seal kit is PN: 3A0698471
VW Dealer is $10 less than the Audi dealer...


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: (Sc0)*

$15 here:
https://www.vwgenuineparts.com/oe_parts_cat.html


----------



## Sc0 (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (MCPaudiTT)*

thanx for the link... awesome website!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Sc0)*

Yea, anything you can get at a VW dealer will save you money. An IM gasket was like half the price...


----------

